# In Memory of Trip



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2022)

January 24, 2015 a fluffy Great Pyrenees puppy came into our lives. We had bought 8 acres with a doublewide on it in Lindale, Texas, to be close to our daughter and family. We were about to move and I had been thinking about getting another Great Pyrenees for our new farm. A man walked into my husband's place of work with a Great Pyrenees puppy for sale, my husband bought him and sent the man to our house to hand me the puppy. Of course I was thrilled.

I lost no time introducing the new puppy to Parker, the Great Dane and Labrador cross, and Polly the Australian Shepherd. Play time!








This was quite a big day for a puppy and he took a nap on the kitchen floor while I cooked supper.







After a bit, he woke up and told me he had to go outside to potty. Off to a good start.







I named him Trip. The new house wasn't quite ready to move into, I had another 3 weeks worth of work to do. Our other Great Pyrenees, a female named Paris, didn't like the new puppy and attacked him. So for his safety, he had to go in the chicken run, with the chickens closed up in the coop. Finally the big day came, we moved February 14, 2015, our 19th wedding anniversary. Eleven days later, it snowed. The dogs had a blast playing in the snow.







Life on the farm was good. Trip played King Of The Trailer.







He played with Polly and Parker.







After a good romp and playing hard, two good buddies collapsed and rested.








Time went on and Trip was growing up. He got chicken lessons.







Anything we did, we always had help. We started building a Hawg Hut for incoming piglets. We were about to raise our own pork, meat for the freezer! Of course Trip and Parker helped.








The pigs arrived, Trip wasn't too sure about that. He had to check them out. They passed inspection, then he ignored them.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2022)

Trip was about a year and a half old when I got my first sheep. He was excited, obviously I brought him new play toys! He stalked them up and down the fence line. I yelled at him and scolded. I took him in their pasture on a leash and he hit the end of the leash, knocking me flat on my back, with a big slobbering dog standing over me, wondering why I wanted to lay down in the dirt when there were sheep to chase!







It took months of patience and training, after all, he was half grown before he ever laid eyes on a sheep. In time, Trip became a sheep guardian. Because he didn't start out his puppy life with sheep, he never really bonded with them, preferring to jump the fence to come to the house and see what we were doing. Whey hang out with sheep when we were doing much more interesting things?




















Life was good on the farm for Trip. Most of the time he was fine with poultry, then for reasons known only to him, he would go off track and put them on his menu. I found him one day with a half eaten muscovy duck. As I approached, he lunged at me snarling, protecting his kill. When a 100 pound dog snarls and lunges at you, it is no laughing matter. I could not let this pass. I snatched up a 4' pine limb laying on the ground and proceeded to beat the crap out of him. Trip stood his ground, snarling, until he figured out I wasn't backing down, then he broke and ran. I chased him, whalloping him with the pine limb, until he out ran me. I picked up his kill and disposed of the duck.

Quite a few times over the years, he'd be fine with poultry, then decide one would make a fine meal. Never did break him of that, so had to be careful of free ranging the chickens. If they were in a coop, he'd guard them with his life. If they were free ranging, he thought that he deserved one or two or a half dozen for all his hard work, ensuring their safety from predators. All except him of course.

In September of 2017, our Australian Shepherd Polly, died in my arms. We were grief stricken, but never expected such a reaction from Trip. He didn't understand why his friend wouldn't get up. He nose bumped her again and again, he tried pulling her fur with his teeth, but nothing he did got her up to play with him. He finally laid down by her while we dug her grave.







Then in July of 2018, Trip lost another friend, Parker. When we loaded Parker up in the truck to take him to the vet, Trip tried to jump in with him. I told him we'd bring his friend back to him, but Trip must have known something we didn't. Parker had cancer and his insides were eaten up. The vet put him down and we brought him home. Trip carefully sniffed his friend and looked at us with sad eyes.

Parker had always been there for Trip, but now he was gone.







We added a male Anatolian puppy, Sentry, then another Anatolian puppy about a year later, named Sheba.

Trip took it all in stride, teaching the puppies their places-he was King.

Over the years, Trip saw the addition of two more granddaughters. He loved the babies and was very protective of them. They could maul him all they wanted, pull fur, sit on him and crawl all over him. He adored them.

Trip jumped fences. He jumped out to chase off the coyotes, but soon found chasing those Devil Deer was way more fun. He'd be at the front gate when we got up and I'd let him in. There was nothing I could do to stop him, all the neighbors got to know him and would call me to let me know he was out again. Sometimes if we weren't home, they would stop and let him in the gate.

Trip's favorite place was in the house with us. 2nd favorite place, on the porch, 3rd favorite place, under the porch. Least favorite place, in the pasture with sheep. When he had enough of that, he'd jump the fence and come to the house. When Monster Garbage Trucks, or any other truck, or neighbors out taking a walk down the road-how dare they! Or kids on bicycles, people riding their horses or anything that was not a car, because cars are boring, Trip would boil out from under the porch, race up the driveway, jump the fence into pasture #1 and run the fenceline, chasing the "danger" away. Excitement over, he'd jump the fence and trot back to the house, tail waving, pleased with himself.

Trip lost his best friend in September of 2021 when my husband didn't come home from the hospital. Our world turned upside down. I sold the farm and moved to Trinity county to a house my son owned. I had to put Trip in a pen with Carson, to keep him off the highway. I'm waiting to close on my new farm.

A few days ago I saw that Trip wasn't eating much, so I tempted him with chicken, bread, cornbread and all sorts of treats. I took him to the vet. She ran tests, X-rays and showed me a huge distended belly, thickened intestines and said he could possibly have lymphoma. No way to know for sure unless she performed surgery and if she operated on him, she couldn't "fix" him, it looked like cancer and it was all over him. She said we were going to think positive and try to make him comfortable, maybe it was not cancer. She gave me medications and sent us home. Over the weekend, the truth became evident and I knew my dog was not going to get better. I cooked chicken and rice for him, his appetite was good, but by Tuesday morning, he refused to eat. I got him to eat a half of a piece of bread, then he backed away from it. I knew. I called the vet and took him in. I cried all the way to the vet's office, I cried in the vet's office as I cradled his big head and he drifted away. The medication she gave Trip stopped his heart, that big heart so full of love, that big heart that adored his people, that big heart that loved life so much, stopped.

What a gift Trip was. What precious memories I have of a cute fluffy puppy to a big white lion of a dog.
Goodbye Trip. Run and play with Polly, Paris, Parker and run to BJ for him to pet and love you. Run and play where dogs don't get cancer, life is perfect and all your friends are there.

Goodbye Trip. You have been one hell of a dog. you have been a Trip.


----------



## murphysranch (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm sooo sorry that you've had yet another reason to cry deeply. Hugs and love go out to you from afar.


----------



## WyoLiving (Jul 6, 2022)

So sorry to hear about Trip.  
A fitting tribute to man's best friend.

They always take a bit of our hearts when they go.

My sympathy for your loss.


----------



## majormagic (Jul 6, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm so very sorry Bay, really hard 12 months you have had.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 6, 2022)

... no words to express  my sorrow for your loss ....I am so sorry Dana


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 6, 2022)

Dang it, you made me cry. I'm so sorry for your loss and losses. Dog biscuits all around in memory of Trip. You've got one heck of a pack watching over you from heaven.


----------



## Fuchsia (Jul 6, 2022)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks y’all. Trip left a hole in my heart. Big, sweet, goofy dog that would not only pee on the tires of any new vehicle, he pooped by the drivers door. This let visitors know that Trip was guarding their car or truck against predators. No coyote,  raccoon,  possum or bobcat was coming near their vehicle! 

He did it to ours too. 

It is looking like we may actually close on the new farm tomorrow or Friday. The title work is being typed in at the title company in Trinity county, and will be sent to the Lufkin title company. So says the realtor. So close, so close to Trip going to his new home. It wouldn’t have kept him from getting cancer, nor would it have cured him, but he would have been home. Missed it by days. It makes me angry. It makes my grieve because Trip didn’t get to go to his new home. Closing dragged on for 4 months. Cash deal, in out, done. Or it should have been, but everything that could go wrong, did. I should be happy and excited but at this point, I’m just really pissed off and disgusted. 

The Kawasaki mule has been down, blowing white smoke like a mosquito fogging machine. 3 tires were flat, I ran extension cords out to where it was parked and lugged my air compressor over to it. I aired up the tires, got stung by a red wasp, I declared war on the nest and doused them with wasp spray. Stomp. Stomp. Stomp. 

I haven’t been able to find anyone around here that would work on it, it’s a diesel. I’ll need it to get around my new farm, after knee replacement surgery, so I called our mechanic shop in Lindale. Yes he would take it, so I loaded it on the flatbed trailer. I never did that before, BJ always did the “manly” trailer stuff. I drove the mule up on the trailer, strapped it down and took it to Lindale. 

I met our old neighbors and dear friends, Robert and Sharon at the Chinese buffet that is their favorite place. We ate, visited and had a good time. 

I got back an hour ago, let Sentry, Sheba and the young ewes out on pasture. I’ll let it cool off a little before I go feed.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> The Kawasaki mule has been down, blowing white smoke like a mosquito fogging machine


Oh, like you need another big problem! I was going to say white smoke is usually gas and a bad head gasket (if you are lucky). From what I find with Google white smoke from a diesel suggests injectors. That is better than a blown head gasket or worse, a cracked block, in a gas engine.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeah, that’s what Danny said, injectors. He was worried about the cost of repairs for me, but I told him it’s still cheaper than buying a new one, especially diesel. Heck, you can’t even find a new one! I’m gonna need it. When BJ had knee replacement, it stayed parked at the door.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah those UV things are EXPENSIVE!!! I saw some at the Kubota dealer, almost fell over at the price. Good thing I wasn't wanting one! I suspect they are more "capable" than most people need for hauling stuff around the homestead.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Oh, like you need another big problem!


Over almost the past year, I've been sh!t at and hit so many times, I look like a stable cleanout manure pile.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 7, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Over almost the past year, I've been sh!t at and hit so many times, I look like a stable cleanout manure pile.


At least you will be able to grow beautiful flowers!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 7, 2022)

Out of manure grows beautiful flowers 💐just hang in there. We all here for you!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> At least you will be able to grow beautiful flowers!!




Ohhhhh……. So now I’m a blooming idiot???


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 7, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Ohhhhh……. So now I’m a blooming idiot???


Just like the rest of us practical folks!

 


Smart people have no common sense at all!  They probably all think that peas griw in plastic freezer bags.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jul 12, 2022)

Sorry for your heartbreaking loss.  You must have pure power running through you to keep your spirits up.  Just reading 2 posts and I was already teared up.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 13, 2022)

BaBaaHMonica said:


> Sorry for your heartbreaking loss.  You must have pure power running through you to keep your spirits up.  Just reading 2 posts and I was already teared up.


Thank you. I’ve got lots to cry about, and believe me, I do. But I can’t stay there and wallow in grief. I’m real good at picking myself up, dusting off the seat of my pants and getting going again. I keep busy doing the things I like to do.


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Jul 13, 2022)

Oh I’m so sorry! I know what it’s like to lose a lot and it just sucks. I lost my great grandmother due to cancer, a really special yorkie because a goat attacked her and broke her jaw on both sides and she had to be put down, 2 parakeets because my outdoor cat murdered them, all of my goats because of unknown predators, and one of my cats got ran over. All this over the span of 3 months and this was 2021 and I was 13. I’m still pretty scarred from it. Now I’ve got a 7 month old female pyrenees named sugar and 2 baby goats and 2 parakeets and a cockatiel and other animals. Once again I’m so sorry about all you’ve been through. I hope you can find joy in something again. God bless you!


----------



## wolf (Jul 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Trip was about a year and a half old when I got my first sheep. He was excited, obviously I brought him new play toys! He stalked them up and down the fence line. I yelled at him and scolded. I took him in their pasture on a leash and he hit the end of the leash, knocking me flat on my back, with a big slobbering dog standing over me, wondering why I wanted to lay down in the dirt when there were sheep to chase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah… brings me back to the tears I shed for my Gruoth who left from breast-cancer, and my soul-mate Hawk who didn’t recover from her last la-par attack. They take a big chunk outta your chest when they cross the Bridge. When my health crashed, Hawk was brought by my daughter for me to educate into a Service Dog to help me function. She was American Lab - 24” at the shoulder and 95 lbs. in her prime. If I fell she was under me in a flash, lifting me up with a root and thrust of her shoulder and head. She was always dancing and happy to tote me anywhere I went in public - mobility/wheelchair dog. When she was due to retire, I got a Lab pup from a breeder in Florida for her to help me educate. Unfortunately the Lab was English, and didn’t get the shoulder height to do a “lift” - but Connie does everything else her mentor had done. Even when I fall, she jumps-to and _tries_ to lift me up, but she’s just too short. She’s a good helper, though. She’s getting on in years, and in this uncertain economy, I have to try and find another baby-girl pup that will mature taller than Connie. I’ve been scouting for one of Parker’s heritage - but hard to find… not many made on purpose. Americans are getting hard, too - breeders leaning towards English. I just keep praying Connie lasts a few years longer with work, and that I can find a protegé I can afford. I know that broken-heart, Baymule! 💔 Hugs!


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Trip was about a year and a half old when I got my first sheep. He was excited, obviously I brought him new play toys! He stalked them up and down the fence line. I yelled at him and scolded. I took him in their pasture on a leash and he hit the end of the leash, knocking me flat on my back, with a big slobbering dog standing over me, wondering why I wanted to lay down in the dirt when there were sheep to chase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m crying!!! I’m so sorry for all the loss.  Sometimes it just isn’t fair.  I am in a similar situation and it’s a pain no one can know unless you’re there or been there.  I pray for your peace, comfort and a special touch from our Heavenly Father.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 13, 2022)

You already know my heart breaks for you and the loss of your big, beautiful, white Trip. I loved that boy too, and was concerned when you told me how he was going down hill. I too cried when you called me and told me you had just put him down!  You have suffered WAY too much loss and it is now time for some big successes. Maybe your new farm will be just the ticket.


----------



## Hudson and me (Jul 13, 2022)

Oh my god. What a devastating year! I’m so sorry. 
We lost my 2.5year old Great Dane also to cancer last October. 29th of October. 
We went through chemo with our Dane and we tried everything we could to make him better, he’d gone through so much in his short life, he had been kicked by my horse in the head at 11 weeks old and the following year he had his eyes operated on because he had entropion to the point he couldn’t open them. Then in the beginning of July of 2021 he began to loose weight. We ran tests on him, our vet couldn’t figure it out and so we took him to the big animal hospital. They found a 10x15 tumour in his abdomen, they couldn’t operate Because it was wrapped around major blood vessels but they could do chemo. 
It was a family decision to try and do something. So for three long months of lockdown in Australia we were running him to the vet every Friday afternoon to get his chemotherapy done. About a week before he passed he had his first seizure, it was awful, he didn’t recognise us when he woke up and it took him a while to come through. Then he had another one, he was having cluster seizures. We took him to the local animal hospital, they said it was highly likely the cancer had spread to his head, I couldn’t believe it. Everyone, even the vets there who are world class specialists, thought he was getting better. You couldn’t feel the tumour when you touched his stomach, he’d regained the weight. 
They ran scans on him and his prognosis was really bad, the reason we ‘couldn’t feel’ the tumour anymore was because it had grown beyond measure. It was so big they couldn’t measure it. They gave us the medication to make him comfortable and stop the seizures and then told us we could do a “life saver therapy” which might give us a few more days.
When he looked at us he just was saying enough, he was ready. 
So on the 29th October we made that heartbreaking awful decision to put him to sleep. 


On the same day a breeder we had contacted about a month earlier said she had one puppy left and he was a black male Dane. We picked him, sometimes for us it helps to have a new animal to love, we don’t think of it as replacement but rather as opening our hearts to a new pet.


I am so very very sorry for your loss, I know what it’s like to have them pass in your arms. It’s horrible and so very sad.


----------

